# Bhyve Windows



## JohnnySorocil (Feb 9, 2019)

I am trying to run Windows under Bhyve on FreeBSD 12.0.
There are many tutorials on the net and they are not complicated but I wasn't able to get Windows running. Other OSes ran fine (FreeBSD, OpenBSD, DragonFly (with UEFI) and Debian GNU/Linux).


```
bhyve -c 2 -m 4G -H -w \
  -s 0,hostbridge \
  -s 3,ahci-cd,../.iso/win10.iso  \
  -s 4,ahci-hd,win_10.img \
  -s 5,virtio-net,tap10 \
  -s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait \
  -s 30,xhci,tablet \
  -s 31,lpc \
  -l com1,stdio \
  -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
  win10
```

And after I connected with VNC this is the only message I got (on console and on VNC):

```
Boot Failed. EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot Failed. EFI Hard Drive
.
```

Results is same with bhyctl or sysutils/vm-bhyve.


----------



## aragats (Feb 11, 2019)

JohnnySorocil said:


> I am trying to run Windows under Bhyve on FreeBSD


Run or install?
Have you tried using absolute path to your win10.iso and win_10.img?
Also, not sure about Windows 10, but the older versions require 'sectorsize=512" for the HDD image.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Feb 12, 2019)

aragats said:


> Run or install?
> Have you tried using absolute path to your win10.iso and win_10.img?



Install. Run is planned after the install 
Same results when using full path:

```
bhyve -c 2 -m 4G -H -w \
  -s 0,hostbridge \
  -s 3,ahci-cd,/mnt/vm/.iso/win10.iso \
  -s 4,ahci-hd,/mnt/vm/win-manual/win_10.img \
  -s 5,virtio-net,tap10 \
  -s 29,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait \
  -s 30,xhci,tablet \
  -s 31,lpc \
  -l com1,stdio \
  -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
  win10
```

I remember that installing DragonFlyBSD (which uses UEFI) has flaws: It will boot but only first time, after that it will show the same UEFI shell as Windows installation. Deleting VM and disk.img will "fix" that, but that wasn't working for Windows installation.



> Also, not sure about Windows 10, but the older versions require 'sectorsize=512" for the HDD image.


That was requirement for Windows 7, but I think I have tried it and the same result.

Changing firmware to UEFI_CSM and connecting with VNC will show (on console): "Windows is loading files...". On VNC it will show nothing.
At least it is progress


----------

